# Horrorfind HH needs volunteers



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

HFW's HH FAQ-

The haunt is built the Friday morning, opening day of the con at 10am.

Have 8 hrs to completely build /setup

Run it 2 nights Friday & Saturday night

Convention opens at 5pm Friday night, usually closes Sunday afternoon at 5pm

Sunday morning "Lights on tour" / "Q & A" for 1 hr

Complete tear down right after the tour

Will need volunteers for all aspects of the haunt

Please bring your tools, props, lighting, etc. with you

Fog machines aren't allowed in the haunt, due to hotel regulations

Yes, you'll need a either a day or weekend pass to be admitted to the area


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Still spots open to help with the haunt. 
Please don't be hindered if you have little or no experience. People of all skill levels are welcome. Just think of the experiences you'll gain & bragging rights too.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 6/17

This event has been canceled, due to a lack of minion support.


----------

